

Ask HN: Know a Free Mobile Analytics Service? - mstefff

Hey,<p>I plan to launch a mobilized version of my web-application within the next week. I've never done mobile-friendly webapps before, and I'm assuming the Google Analytics I'm using for the main site won't suffice for mobile platforms. So if I'm wrong, does anyone know a good Mobile Analytics service that's free and reliable?<p>Thanks as always,
Mike
======
qhoxie
While there have been advances made on both ends, js based statistic engines
do have lingering problems for mobile apps. That said, there are a number of
workarounds: [http://www.vdgraaf.info/google-analytics-without-
javascript....](http://www.vdgraaf.info/google-analytics-without-
javascript.html)

